# Kokua Like-to-bike 16"



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Got one for my son. Had to replace stock seatpost for one without setback to move saddle forward and down - got some chinese Thomson clone from Ebay. Also saved some 120g.

Exactly what I wanted - V-brakes on both ends, no stupid coaster brakes, light, and green in color.

Expensive little bugger, but at least I am not tempted to upgrade every little thing as I did with my daughter's 20" and 24" (her 16" was crappy and I did not hand it down).

Little dude rides it faster than I am comfortable with...


----------



## heckler11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, look at islabikes Cnoc 16, weights only 5,96 kg!!!! 13,1 LBS and cheaper than Kokua.
I have Kokua jumper, 3,5 kg and suspension frame, my son loved it, but next bike only from islabikes.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

heckler11 said:


> Hi, look at islabikes Cnoc 16, weights only 5,96 kg!!!! 13,1 LBS and cheaper than Kokua.
> 
> I have Kokua jumper, 3,5 kg and suspension frame, my son loved it, but next bike only from islabikes.


I did look at Islabikes, yes, one of the few good choices in those sizes. In 16 I liked Kokua a bit better - lower bars and standover in particular. We had a very nice 14" one, and I have a modified Giant XtC 20" lined up, this one did fit in between better. And he wanted green color.


----------



## erinthor (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi. Can anyone tell me how big the kid needs to be for this bike? My little guy is in 3T pants, probably about 38" inseam. Too short?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

erinthor said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me how big the kid needs to be for this bike? My little guy is in 3T pants, probably about 38" inseam. Too short?


38" inseam? Damn, is he 7ft tall? 

Seriously though, my son is on a small side, to fit him initially (he just turned 4, but he was wearing 3T) I have swapped the seatpost to a straight one - with no setback, and it also could be set lower than the stock one. He barely could touch the ground when seated (standover is not a problem, as it is low). Couple of month later I could raise the seat back, some growth spurt.

He regularly rides close to 10 miles roundtrip out of our house now - with two miles of flat singletrack here near the shore, with a few steep descends where the V-brakes really help. Great bike.


----------



## erinthor (Nov 20, 2012)

*oops! 38cm*

Sorry, I meant 38cm. How silly. Thank you much for your reply.

My little guy is almost 3, loves his Kokua jumper but is starting to develop "pedal envy" asking questions like "where should I put my feet when I'm riding?" so i really want him to have the 16" kokua as his next bike. Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

erinthor said:


> Sorry, I meant 38cm. How silly. Thank you much for your reply.
> 
> My little guy is almost 3, loves his Kokua jumper but is starting to develop "pedal envy" asking questions like "where should I put my feet when I'm riding?" so i really want him to have the 16" kokua as his next bike. Thank you very much for the information!


I have started him (and my daughter) on 14" BMW's Kid's bike. (it is convertible from push to pedal). Almost a year of use before jumping to 16". Maybe you should get 12" or 14" one in the mean time, before jumping to Kokua?

They should ban the sale of training wheels. They are evil.


----------



## erinthor (Nov 20, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks. He has been on the kokua balance bike since about 20mo, so we'll see if he gets bored with it and wants to ride a 12" or if he keeps riding it until he's big enough for the Kokua 16. Time will tell. I appreciate the help!


----------



## ethelburga (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My son has a likeabike jumper (bought for him on 3rd birthday) but he is 5 in a few weeks and more than ready for his first pedal bike. We are keen on the Kokua liketobike but not sure whether to get a 16" or 20" (his inside leg measures around 45cm). I don't want to have to buy a new bike in a year or so, as they aren't cheap, but obviously he needs to be able to reach the pedals. Any advice re which size would be best? Thans!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

ethelburga said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My son has a likeabike jumper (bought for him on 3rd birthday) but he is 5 in a few weeks and more than ready for his first pedal bike. We are keen on the Kokua liketobike but not sure whether to get a 16" or 20" (his inside leg measures around 45cm). I don't want to have to buy a new bike in a year or so, as they aren't cheap, but obviously he needs to be able to reach the pedals. Any advice re which size would be best? Thans!


I would suspect 20". As I have described above I did some mods to 16" one to lower seat a bit (new seatpost), but he was just about 4. I think he may fit 20 (I have Giant XtC hand me down ready) soon after turning 5. But... XtC has shorter top tube than most 20" bikes, and 16" Kokua has longer top tube than most 16" bikes... If I did not have Giant I suspect he could ride Kokua possibly a couple more years.

In any case, better to make a mistake up.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

{edited}


----------

